# Flieger 36 and 40 - A comparison on my 6.2" wrist



## haaksk (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi people!

Here is a post comparing the two watches on my wrist with pictures. This forum has been very helpful to me in the past (as a lurker) so I wanted to give something back to hopefully help future buyers choose between the two sizes..

I had admired the Stowa Flieger for a long time on instagram, but was unsure which size to buy. My most worn watch is the Longines Conquest Heritage 35mm and I usually didn't like watches larger than 38mm on my very flat and thin wrist. I bought the 36mm, but after three months of using it I decided I did not like it, and bought the 40mm.

In my opinion, the 36mm is not just a smaller version of the 40mm. It almost feels like a different watch:


The bezel is slimmer on the 36
The lugs are more prominent and more "straight" sort of. I noticed them a lot, in a bad way
The case on the 36 feels more curvy
The minute markers have the same width and the numerals are the same thickness on both size. This results in a more dense appearance on the 36. On the 40mm there is more air and space on the dial. All minute markers are lumed on the 36.
The rivets on the 18mm strap looks tiny

I usually wear a 35mm watch, so I thought the 36mm would be perfect. But in my opinion it looked too small on me. There is something about the proportions between all elements on the dial and case on the 36 that did not sit right with me. It's small details I know, but small details are why we are on this forum? The 36 feels more like a dressier to me with more curvature and slimmer bezels, more delicate in a way. The 40 feels more like a tool watch.

My size recommendations (these are only my opinions of course). You should probably get the 40 if you have my sized wrist or larger. The 40mm is pushing the maximum size for me. My wrists are thin and very flat below the wrist-bone, so I can pull off a lug-to-lug of around 50mm with no overhang (if the watch sits low on the wrist). You should probably get the 36 if you have significantly smaller wrists than mine. Just keep in mind that they appear more different than you maybe had thought, not just in size. I had fallen in love with the appearance of the 40mm, and the 36 I bought initially was not the watch I fallen in love with.

In the end, it's just a few millimeters and not the end of the world. All watch collections have room for both small and large watches, and variety is the spice of life!

The seiko in the comparisons is the skx013.

Good luck!

View attachment IMG_2724.jpg






View attachment IMG_2730.jpg


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

*Flieger 36 and 40 - A comparison on my 6.2" wrist*

Thanks for that very informative, insightful review.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryBiscuits (Oct 29, 2019)

I always appreciate small wrist fit photos no matter the brand. Definitely agree 40 mm sits more like a tool watch, which seems fitting.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## osc (Jun 25, 2008)

Great post and very helpful with the pictures. For this style, the 40mm is definitely a good fit IMHO.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Great post

Ps. One of the key differences... the 36mm does not have a white line around the dial (index track) ... whereas the 40mm does. This contributes to the different look.


----------



## KnightDoughboy (Jun 30, 2015)

This is a very helpful post. I have been deciding for a while between the 36 and the 40. (I have 6.25 in wrists) and might just go for the 40 now. I think a pilots watch shouldn't be too small


----------



## haaksk (Jan 25, 2020)

KnightDoughboy said:


> This is a very helpful post. I have been deciding for a while between the 36 and the 40. (I have 6.25 in wrists) and might just go for the 40 now. I think a pilots watch shouldn't be too small


I would choose the 40mm if you have flat wrist like I do. I've had it for a week now and I'm finally getting used to the size. 40 is too big for a dress watch on me, but I think the flieger looks better slightly too large rather than slightly too small. If a 38mm would have been available I would have chosen that probably.


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

I have the same sized wrists! Thanks for the comparison. It'll help me decide which one I should get.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Crown of the 36mm looks too round. Wished they still offered standard crowns.


----------



## evanr (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the photos and comparison. It is certainly nice to see inspiration for those of us with smaller wrists!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan05 (Jan 11, 2020)

Great comparison of size, thanks. My wrist is pretty much the exact same size, so this is very helpful.


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

I purchased a Stowa Flieger Classic 40 last year and I always thought I should have got a 36. Fast forward to today, I've lost some weight and the 40 doesn't really sit well on my wrist anymore.

I still love the watch but I wish I had the 36 now. I'm hoping I can find someone with a 36 that wants a 40.


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

I purchased a Stowa Flieger Classic 40 last year and I always thought I should have got a 36. Fast forward to today, I've lost some weight and the 40 doesn't really sit well on my wrist anymore.

I still love the watch but I wish I had the 36 now. I'm hoping I can find someone with a 36 that wants a 40.


----------



## coldaspiration (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the great comparison! Similar wrist size here. What is the lug to lug?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

*Flieger 36 and 40 - A comparison on my 6.2" wrist*

Sorry. Posted in wrong spot.


----------



## Coloneltom (May 22, 2018)

I have 6.5 inch wrists and prefer more traditionally sized watches but personally I think they both look great on your wrist. I own the 36 hand wound version and like the way it looks on me but I agree that considering the original pilot watches were much larger, the 40 is a bit more true to form and more of a nod to tradition.


----------



## thenitecafe (Apr 21, 2020)

thanks for sharing the comparisons!


----------



## jheredia (Jun 26, 2014)

Did you notice anything off about the proportions of the hands? I just received my 36 and for some reason it seems as if the hands are a little too thin. Does it seem that way having both side by side?


----------



## shyong (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the post. I'm in the market right now for the exact watch. Debating on the sizes and this post has been a good reference. 40mm it is.


----------



## haaksk (Jan 25, 2020)

jheredia said:


> Did you notice anything off about the proportions of the hands? I just received my 36 and for some reason it seems as if the hands are a little too thin. Does it seem that way having both side by side?


I agree that the hands are a bit thin, especially in the dark. My theory is that the blued part of the hands often look black and then "disappear" in the dial.


----------



## jheredia (Jun 26, 2014)

After looking at it for the past couple of days, yeah I think it's exactly that. If you shine light on the hands to bring out the bright blue color, suddenly it looks much larger and "right". I'm beginning to enjoy it more as I notice little details that you don't see right away, and I'm surprised that even at 36mm the watch wears large on my 6" wrists.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for this comparison! It's funny how relevant this is to me. I currently have the Marine 36 small seconds and have been considering selling it and getting a flieger 36. My everyday wearer is an SKX013 so it is great to see the comparison to that watch as well.

I still think I am going with the 36, although I agree with you that the 40 looks more like a tool watch. I wish my wrist was a hair bigger. I had a Damasko DA36 that I loved but it was just a little too big for my taste and I know the Stowa 40 is a very similar size and presentation.

Here is my Marine just because:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

36.... hands look well proportioned to me.

As for the sizing, 40 vs 36, I think most people could wear either.


----------



## shyong (Jun 24, 2013)

Received the watch two days ago from Stowa. Went with the 40mm thanks to this post. Kinda looks big on my 6.5" wrist but I don't mind. It's a handsome watch.


----------



## watchnerdlol (Apr 1, 2020)

shyong said:


> Received the watch two days ago from Stowa. Went with the 40mm thanks to this post. Kinda looks big on my 6.5" wrist but I don't mind. It's a handsome watch.


why does it look like it wears bigger on your wrist than on the OP's wrist even though your wrist is larger?


----------



## shyong (Jun 24, 2013)

No clue. Just how it wears. I wear my watches further back on my wrist, away from my wrist joint. OP looks like he wears it further forward. Side to side, my wrist is really thin...overall circumference measures 6.5".


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

watchnerdlol said:


> why does it look like it wears bigger on your wrist than on the OP's wrist even though your wrist is larger?


It's due to the photos being taken at different focal lengths. I just took 2 pictures of the same watch on my wrist. The difference is taking a photo close up (which distorts the watch to look larger since it is closer to the camera than the arm) vs zooming in to get a close picture of a watch while still having the physical camera far enough away to maintain a relatively realistic perspective.

In the photos below, the first picture more closely represents how the watch looks at a normal viewing distance while the second would be the view if I put my eyes 3 inches from the watch.

If the goal is to represent reality, the camera needs to be at your normal viewing distance from the watch and then adjust the zoom accordingly to taste. Nice cameras may have more ways to play with this but for basic cell phone cameras this should hold pretty true.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ Mike2:

Thank you for the two images above and the superb explanation of distance distortion.

Two of my students discusssed this very subject two days ago.

When I see them next week, I'll refer them to your post, as it's so well stated.

I wish that I was able to write as cogently.

Tom K.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Tom Kellie said:


> ~ Mike2:
> 
> Thank you for the two images above and the superb explanation of distance distortion.
> 
> ...


Of course, Tom! I'm glad it was helpful and excited that it may be useful to your students. I feel that it's important because a lot of people judge watch size by wrist shots which can be incredibly misleading for this reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ Wrist Shots Can Be Misleading


----------



## haaksk (Jan 25, 2020)

Mike2 is correct regarding focal length and how large a watch appears. My images were taken with a 50mm full frame equivalent lens and camera at eye level and gives in my opinion an accurate representation on how I see the watch on my wrist. 

It might be worth reiterating that my wrists are wide and flat, so even 50mm lug to lug does not cause overhang for me.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Greatly appreciate it.

I do concur with the OP on the 40mm size. I'm 6.75sh wristed but my wrist length is a bit shorter. If you're going for a Flieger, knowing their history and size, a 40mm size, IMHO,is pretty good, very timely and contemporary nowadays. And going for a Stowa, was probably my best Flieger decision. Hopefully, I could likewise get to own a Marine classic 36; though the bronze MO would be very intriguing if they do an non-Roman numeralled dial version. Cheers!


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you OP for the informative comparison. I went with 40mm after reading this thread.


----------



## HAR (Feb 25, 2015)

Great review, thank you!


----------



## Friday5 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you OP and Mike2. Information you guys provided are really helpful!


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Interesting observation about the white circle around the dial versus no circle. I think I prefer the 36 without the line here. It seems like an unnecessary addition on such a clean, strong dial.


----------



## feline (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you for sharing. This is helpful for small-wristed compatriots.


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

Great photos and comparisons, everyone.


----------



## davidg10 (Feb 2, 2020)

This is such a helpful thread and one that I've returned to multiple times as I've considered these watches. Thanks to those above who posted such helpful information and images!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Hmm I am 6.7" and having had the 39mm Laco Flieger and now have the Stowa 36mm Vintage Bronze, I much prefer the 36mm as not only does it sit more "snug", but also feels more natural too. Granted two different watches but the lug to lug is 44.8mm vs 46.5 of the Laco so comparatively close between the two. I know for sure that I would not like the extra long lug to lug of the 40mm Stowa Flieger Classic/Vintage.

I also fully suspect the dial aesthetic is vastly different in the flesh between the bronze and the stainless versions. Personally I cannot think of a better combination of features for aesthetics as found on the bronze:


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)

mrk said:


> Hmm I am 6.7" and having had the 39mm Laco Flieger and now have the Stowa 36mm Vintage Bronze, I much prefer the 36mm as not only does it sit more "snug", but also feels more natural too. Granted two different watches but the lug to lug is 44.8mm vs 46.5 of the Laco so comparatively close between the two. I know for sure that I would not like the extra long lug to lug of the 40mm Stowa Flieger Classic/Vintage.
> 
> I also fully suspect the dial aesthetic is vastly different in the flesh between the bronze and the stainless versions. Personally I cannot think of a better combination of features for aesthetics as found on the bronze:


I was torn between 36 and 40 but went for a verus and they only do it in 40 and I was so glad that I took a 40. I have slightly bigger wrist than you tough. I thought 40 would be to big but could even have been a 42 in MY opinion. It's all personal preference. If you're happy=great. That seems to fit very well. And it's friggin amazing looking. Congrats!

Edit: came of a bit arrogant. Didn't mean too. I appreciate the info. If I buy a marine I will definitely go for 36. Flieger and marine case are the same I think.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It's cool you gotta get what works for your wrist, for me the 36 wears larger than the numebr suggests because of minimal bezel maximum dial space and that oversized onion crown. It's perfection to my eyes lol.

New pic because why not??


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

I know this thread is a bit old, but thanks for sharing the comparison pics. I'm just going through the same predicament and I'm definitely decided on the 36 now.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Same here. I really appreciate this thread for the comparison. I want to like the 40, but I know I don't like 40s when it's all dial, especially with a slim bezel. Hoping to get the 36mm someday.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I have a quick update on patina between case and buckle btw. These photos show just how different the treatment Stowa use on the case helps "store" the patina on the bronze vs the untreated buckle which for me is scratched up nicely as it gets used. On an other material I'd dislike this, but bronze has a daily life purpose about it, so this is fine in my eyes.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

HKasdf said:


> I know this thread is a bit old, but thanks for sharing the comparison pics. I'm just going through the same predicament and I'm definitely decided on the 36 now.





K42 said:


> Same here. I really appreciate this thread for the comparison. I want to like the 40, but I know I don't like 40s when it's all dial, especially with a slim bezel. Hoping to get the 36mm someday.


I think you will both be happy with the 36. The aesthetic of the 40mm case is near perfect but for a smaller wrist, the 36 just feels like an old pair of jeans that is effortless and comfy to wear. It's a subtle watch, but when you zoom in on the details it just sings. Not a classic dress watch but I also feel perfectly happy wearing it with a suit too. My favorite all-arounder and I don't think I would change a single thing on it (not sure I can say that about any other watch I have owned). Having said that, I actually just pulled the trigger on a sterile manual to replace my logo auto, this might be an illness.

Edit: If you are looking at this watch, here is my two cents on the customization choices for the 36mm now that I am flipping mine for another version:

*If you are ordering new, take your time. Even if you think you know what you want, just mull over each of the customization options for at least a day or two.*
*Thickness: *The 36 will wear thinner than most other mechanical watches regardless of the movement you get. My auto is plenty thin and is the right thickness to be in proportion to the case size, in my opinion. I would just go with the movement you prefer and don't worry about the thickness. My guess is that the auto uses a deeper caseback and that just sinks into the wrist unseen anyway.
*Logo:* I know the sterile dial is popular, but it is worth considering the logo for at least a moment. It breaks up the negative space and in person, the gray font is small and close to the color of the dial. It is the most humble logo I have ever seen on a watch. Photos always make it pop more than reality.
*Date:* Consider whether your other watches have dates. I think it can be easy to get caught in the romantic thought of a sterile dial but be honest with yourself about whether you can live without it based on the other watches you wear. If you wind up flipping a date model, there are many no-dates available second-hand.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mike2 said:


> Edit: If you are looking at this watch, here is my two cents on the customization choices for the 36mm now that I am flipping mine for another version:
> 
> *If you are ordering new, take your time. Even if you think you know what you want, just mull over each of the customization options for at least a day or two.*
> *Thickness: *The 36 will wear thinner than most other mechanical watches regardless of the movement you get. My auto is plenty thin and is the right thickness to be in proportion to the case size, in my opinion. I would just go with the movement you prefer and don't worry about the thickness. My guess is that the auto uses a deeper caseback and that just sinks into the wrist unseen anyway.
> ...


I have considered the logo version for the exact reason you mentioned. I previously had a sterile dial Maratac Pilot that I felt didn't have much character because it was so plain.


----------



## stelios036 (Jul 19, 2021)

Mike2 said:


> I think you will both be happy with the 36. The aesthetic of the 40mm case is near perfect but for a smaller wrist, the 36 just feels like an old pair of jeans that is effortless and comfy to wear. It's a subtle watch, but when you zoom in on the details it just sings. Not a classic dress watch but I also feel perfectly happy wearing it with a suit too. My favorite all-arounder and I don't think I would change a single thing on it (not sure I can say that about any other watch I have owned). Having said that, I actually just pulled the trigger on a sterile manual to replace my logo auto, this might be an illness.
> 
> Edit: If you are looking at this watch, here is my two cents on the customization choices for the 36mm now that I am flipping mine for another version:
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information and photos! Is that your watch and wrist on the photos? May i ask your wrist size?


----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Having owned the sterile Flieger bronze 36 for a few months now - I’d have preferred the logo on the dial and engraving on the side . The dial looks a little dull at times without the logo.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Exactly the reason I went with logo! The engraving on the side is a must though sticking true to Flieger aesthetics for historical points.

Whatever the options though, the blued hands look so crisp in the light...


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

K42 said:


> I have considered the logo version for the exact reason you mentioned. I previously had a sterile dial Maratac Pilot that I felt didn't have much character because it was so plain.


The negative space on the sterile dial was a bit distracting at first as I am used to busier dials. However, after a few days of wearing it, I am appreciating the simplicity more and the willingness of a brand to sell you a nice watch with zero branding, save the movement. In a weird way the dial is almost meditative when I got over the shock of the negative space below 12 o'clock. If I were ordering one new as my only watch, I would order the logo. However, within the context of my collection, it is a nice contrast against the superfluous "Chronograph" or "Prospex Automatic" text on the other dials. Still undecided about which Stowa to keep atm.




















stelios036 said:


> Thank you for all the information and photos! Is that your watch and wrist on the photos? May i ask your wrist size?


Of course, thanks for the kind words. Yes, this is my watch and wrist. My wrist is 6.75" but is pretty sqaure so probably looks more like a 6.25" to 6.5" from the top in wrist shots.
Here is another wrist shot with the sterile dial. The lack of logo does seem to increase the perceived size with the increase in negative dial space. 











mrk said:


> Exactly the reason I went with logo! The engraving on the side is a must though sticking true to Flieger aesthetics for historical points.
> 
> Whatever the options though, the blued hands look so crisp in the light...


+1 for those blue hands. I feel like you haven't really seen a Stowa flieger dial and hands until you have been outside on a cloudy day. Still so torn on the logo. If they still had the old logo, there would be no question in my mind. I know the old vs. new logo topic has been beaten to death, but my only criticism of the brand is that they abandoned an iconic logo for one that was made with what looks like the default font in Microsoft word. If that sounds harsh, I would still consider buying the new logo again, just a critique. The logo on the flieger is so humble in size and color that it isn't that big of a deal to me overall. The engraving is a nice piece of history as well. Never thought about the engraving until I read about the history and now I think it is a neat touch.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Never considered the font being Arial but now it cannot be unseen 
In a way I think it is fine, a classic Stowa should bear the classic logo absolutely, but a reissue/modern take is fine with the newer logo although I agree would have been nice to have the classic on everything.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mike2 said:


> Still undecided about which Stowa to keep atm.


The only option is to keep both for a longer period to see which one you naturally wear and enjoy more. I had the same problem with duplicate G-Shocks in slightly different colors.


----------



## stelios036 (Jul 19, 2021)

Thank you @Mike2 for your reply. Thank you @mrk for the analysis and the photos (i was sure i wanted the classic flieger but after your post and photos, i can't take of my mind the bronze one! What a beauty!)
I have the Stowa Flieger on my wish list for a long time. My main concern is that i cannot try them on. I believe the 36 will be fine (my wrist is about 16.3 cm). The lug to lug on the 40 and the fact that there is no bezel is scaring me, i am afraid it will look enormous on my wrist!


----------



## coldaspiration (Dec 27, 2007)

stelios036 said:


> Thank you @Mike2 for your reply. Thank you @mrk for the analysis and the photos (i was sure i wanted the classic flieger but after your post and photos, i can't take of my mind the bronze one! What a beauty!)
> I have the Stowa Flieger on my wish list for a long time. My main concern is that i cannot try them on. I believe the 36 will be fine (my wrist is about 16.3 cm). The lug to lug on the 40 and the fact that there is no bezel is scaring me, i am afraid it will look enormous on my wrist!


yes I've been trying my watches on with the similar lug to lug to try to make this decision too. This is a wonderful thread as it was literally the question I've been going back and forth on for some time. Got to love WUS community. Still deciding &#8230; leaning toward 36.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

coldaspiration said:


> yes I've been trying my watches on with the similar lug to lug to try to make this decision too. This is a wonderful thread as it was literally the question I've been going back and forth on for some time. Got to love WUS community. Still deciding &#8230; leaning toward 36.


Don't know if this helps, but the Stowa is the "largest" 36mm watch I've owned. Here it is with some other 36's. If you just want a watch that wears effortlessly on a small or medium wrist, this is it. At 36, it's like the 'field watch' of fliegers. Sits very flat and hugs the wrist.










I say go 36 for "the comfortable, every day, 'explorer 1' version of a pilots watch". Go 40 for a more invested "This solid hunk of steel is my flieger" feel. I think it might depend on what you want out of the watch in the context of your collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amb_ (Aug 25, 2020)

Mike2 said:


> The negative space on the sterile dial was a bit distracting at first as I am used to busier dials. However, after a few days of wearing it, I am appreciating the simplicity more and the willingness of a brand to sell you a nice watch with zero branding, save the movement. In a weird way the dial is almost meditative when I got over the shock of the negative space below 12 o'clock. If I were ordering one new as my only watch, I would order the logo. However, within the context of my collection, it is a nice contrast against the superfluous "Chronograph" or "Prospex Automatic" text on the other dials. Still undecided about which Stowa to keep atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can say that new STOWA logo is maybe a Myriad Pro font, but never never never Arial


----------



## coldaspiration (Dec 27, 2007)

Mike2 said:


> Don't know if this helps, but the Stowa is the "largest" 36mm watch I've owned. Here it is with some other 36's. If you just want a watch that wears effortlessly on a small or medium wrist, this is it. At 36, it's like the 'field watch' of fliegers. Sits very flat and hugs the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super useful, thank you very much. Yes most videos focus on the 40. I like your quoted descriptions and watch nerds everywhere will understand what you mean.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks for posting this information.


----------

